# Back at it again



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought and sold an Ocean Prowler 13' kayak a few years back. I never got to use it. I'm thinking that I'm probably going to pick one up shortly and there are a lot of them on the market nowadays. It's hard to choose. I'll be using it mainly in the bay's rivers or backwater somewhere. However, I think I might want to, occasionally, push my luck (Bay Bridge, CBBT bridge...getting roughed up while trying to launch in waves and....potentially dodging sharks)...

That being said, I know you guys have your favorite kayaks that you use, but I don't want to head down the, "mine is bigger than yours" path. I just want to ask you guy's opinion a bunch of questions....sorta like a survey😊

1) What length kayak do you think is best for the type of fishing I plan to do?
2) Is there a color that the sun doesn't beat up, allows you to rig easy, doesn't have a lot of glare, etc?
3) Do you like or dislike the color of your kayak and why?
4) What's the minimum width that you would suggest?
5) Do you have one of those high riding seats or is it in the cavity? Does your high riding seat feel unstable on the bay?
6) Have you ever launched from the beach and, if so, how did it go?...or do you play it save and always launch at the ramp?
7) Do you carry and use an anchor?
8) What kind of water do you regularly fish?
9) What do you not like about your kayak?
10) What is a must have item that you didn't think you would need?
11) What length fishing rod would you suggest? How many rods do you normally carry with you?
12) Have you ever flipped your yak and broke or lost gear?
13) Do you keep fish and where do you stash them?

I'll stop there, but I can probably keep going - LOL.I'm really looking at a 12 footer, but I've seen some nice prices on the 10 footers. I'm hoping that I can get a paddle drive just so I can go further,but price may restrict me to a paddle version.

Ah...bonus question - Have any of your guys used or purchased a Brooklyn Kayak w/their pedal drive? What do you think of the kayak and what do you make of the drive system? The price is substantially less, but I went on YouTube and I couldn't find a review that wasn't created by the company. That, to me, is kinda scary for a product that's over a year old.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Answer to all Q's with 1 picture. Mine is the yellow Ride 135.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Ocean Prowler 13 is still gonna be hard to beat. The problem with most of the fishing kayaks nowadays is they weigh 80lbs without any gear. Boat weight is something I would definitely pay attention to if you are gonna have to pull it any distance to launch or plan on surf launching. Ocean Trident 13 or Wilderness Tarpon 120 or Hobie Revo would be my choices... Also a pedal kayak is not going to increase your distance etc. It does free up your hands though. That being said I've gone back to a paddle yak. I find it more intuitive, quiet, and enjoyable to use. It's also easier on my back and knees. I kayak fish twice a week sometimes more ocean, sound, and freshwater... As far as rigging I keep it simple. Two rods sometimes one, and no more tackle than can fit into the hatch below your crotch. Bring a small anchor with only enough line for the depth you're fishing that day. Less is more on a kayak as things can get chaotic quickly. The item I needed but didn't think about at first was a good carbon paddle... hope this helps you. Enjoy!


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you guys for replying. When I first got a kayak everyone was using sit on tops, but complaining about getting wet. I see now they have the "fishing" kayak and the seat is significantly higher. I guess you don't have to worry about sitting in the water, but with a higher center of gravity...I'm curious if there is an increase in rollovers?


----------

